# unbanded birds



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

from the family of hall famers in the Bronx area... my friend John forgot to band them , but thats ok, at least im holding some 1st breed of famers...the bands are clips on just so you guys know


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice looking youngsters............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to see you took these darling youngsters. They look like twin Splashes.

The club president here used to destroy these precious little ones, and I would take them all. Such an awful thing to do because it wasn't their fault they were not banded.  

He must be softening up, as he is no longer does this, & also he is making sure they are all banded. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*LoveBirds and Treesa*

Thank you... they are only about a month old, I got them today, you are right Treesa, I think same that they are twin splashers, you shud see the mom OMG you will fall in-love with her. gorgeous bird, I never thought I've seen such a good color, maybe it was mix of whatever God made ...Now that I know where they are from I dont like to let them out and fly you know, they might get lost and I will regret that day, I know for sure that they both will learn how to peck for food and drink water by copying other birds in the loft but you know how some older birds they are such bullies when it comes to some helpless pijs like this 2, Awe now I feel like they are my little twins he he he...Im a twin myself


----------

